# Finally Joined Facebook



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well guys I finally opened a facebook account. Didnt think I would ever do it but its done, lol

In the up coming days I will probably be searching for some of you that I know your names and hopefully some of you will look me up and add me as a friend.

I dont know yet if I will post calls for sale or not there, but I have plans on posting a few pics of some that I have done in the past. I still enjoy this site very much but decided to see what happens on facebook, that is if this old cowboy can figure it out ! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice I hope it works out for you

Be careful... all your old girlfriends might start stalking you ????...


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Found ya and sent you a request Ed. There are some pretty cool predator pages on Facebook. Plus now you can follow us at Predator Beguiled.....what a treat for ya ????????

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpredator  (Sep 14, 2016)

Found you and Mark and will send you a request.
I don't post much on here or Facebook so you probably won't gain much with me but if I can be your friends I'm happy.☺ lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Another good way to stay in touch, sometimes ya just gotta ignore the BS that comes through.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent you a request Ed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tuffdaddy said:


> Sent you a request Ed.


Thanks Joel !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry guys I don't do FAKE book. Too many ways to be secretly kept tabs on as it is, and this IMHO is the worst of all of them. Mark Selloutsberg is a governmental pawn in his own right and wouldn't think for a millisecond on divulging anything about anybody for the right "cause"----shall I say liberal causes---to the powers to be. :twocents: .


----------

